# Protect the Harvest's Wild Spayed Filly Futurity



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

The Reno Snaffle Bit Futurity, including the Spayed Filly competition, will likely be webcasted. 

Per the schedule the Spayed Filly Futurity is Friday, 9/14/18 at 7 pm.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Subbing since I can't go :frown_color:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> Subbing since I can't go :frown_color:


 @AnitaAnne, I can't go either, but I will try to catch it on the webcast! I'll post the link to the webcast later.


For all those interested, too, Episode Two of the Protect the Harvest's Wild Spayed Filly Futurity coverage is being shown tonight at 7 PST on RFDTV. No doubt it will be on YouTube later (hopefully soon), for those who don't have RFDTV.

Here's who's in Episode 2:

Three Fingers Holly – Lance Johnston
South Steens Sly Charlotte – Don Clark
South Steens Gypsy – Miriam Altman
South Steens Roany Wrinkles – Whitney Campbell
South Steens Painted Pawnee – Taylor Gordon
Three Fingers Fox In The Rocks – Bobbi O’Brien-Hall


FYI, Episode 1 included:

Three Fingers Blonde – Bias Barn, Roger Bias and Rebecca Sternadel
South Steens in Stilettos – Justin Wright Performance Horses, Jared Jones, Russell Probert, Daniel Sanchez and Justin Wright
Beatty’s Butte Betty B – Ferris Performance Horses, Kirk Ferris
Keli’s Gotta Gun – Jones Performance Horses, Justin Jones
South Steens Sweet Raven – Jones Performance Horses, Jill Pierre
Three Fingers Theresa – Wyatt Fisher


----------

